
Should You Become a Full Stack Developer? - sjscott80
http://logz.io/blog/full-stack-developer/
======
random_rr
This is a clickbait, SEO-style spamblog loaded with keywords and not much
substance. Avoid clicking.

------
vinceguidry
The article is horrible, don't bother clicking through.

But the 'full-stack developer' is an interesting beast. Web development is
obscenely complex, that inherent complexity is compounded by developers that
don't take the domain seriously and designers that should probably just stick
to Photoshop.

My feet-first introduction to 'real' front-end was fixing a designer's awful
HTML / CSS over the objections of the client who wanted me to just let him do
his job. I had to redo the layout and re-style the whole project, because it
wouldn't work at all with IE's box model. Took a whole day and at the end of
it the client admitted I was right and we were able to move on. There was no
way the designer was ever going to fix his broken code.

I feel like "full-stack" is this year's "rockstar", "ninja", "10x" programmer.
Weasel words that employers use in the sole aim of short-staffing their
departments.

------
mbell
There are some weird items in the 'need to know lists':

Frontend:

* CSS, CSS3, and SASD # I assume that is supposed to be SASS?

* Go # Why for a front end engineer? It's not even on the backend list.

* Python # Why? It's a nice to have for general scripting but not required for frontend work

Backend:

* C and C++ # Not generally important for full stack web dev

* Ruby on Rails # Why is Rails in the middle of a list of languages? The language is Ruby

* Perl # Why? may be useful but not a must know

* MySQL and NoSQL # Why is MySQL contrasted with NoSQL?

~~~
busterarm
And no ops or deploy tooling listed at all...

As a working full stack developer, I can definitely say that to my employer,
that is what makes the difference between me being a full stack developer and
a web developer.

------
mkagenius
> Should You Become a Full Stack Developer?

Should You Even Read This?

------
riebschlager
> CSS, CSS3, and SASD

Wait. Hold the phone. What's SASD? Styles And Stuff, Dog?

~~~
vinceguidry
Seeing as how 'd' is right next to 's', my guess is that they meant 'SASS'.

~~~
riebschlager
Syntactically Awesome Styles, Dog

~~~
vinceguidry
You misspelled "dawg."

------
michaelfeathers
The idea of being a full stack developer has been around for a while. It's
good but it only covers one dimension - the vertical.

The real win is to go horizontal. The same people do market analysis, design
coding, testing, and prod support. We can't all be experts, but most of us can
develop enough skill to do this. The elimination of hand-offs removes delay
and miscommunication.

------
drey
Why must front-end developers know Python and Go?

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
I don't know about Go, but Django is relatively popular. It's a stretch, but I
could see it being useful there. But we might as well include any language
that has a Web framework then.

------
escherize
Don't like seeing a bullet point like "MySQL and NoSQL" after "Postgres" and
"MongoDB". This kind of thing breaks the category pattern, and makes me wonder
if the author knows what NoSQL is.

------
jnmandal
Complete rubbish article, I want my 3 minutes back.

------
AznHisoka
They must know a bunch of <LIST of LANGUAGES>

What about concepts? Like distributed systems? Big-O? thread safety?

------
coralreef
So a full stack developer is pretty much a web developer with a wide breadth
of experience?

------
mianos
The whole poster's account is linkbait. The content is so bad it is a joke.

------
houjunchen
I wasted my five minutes reading this...

